# What do you carry 24/7 while on or off the job?



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

What are items does everyone carry 24/7 while on or off the job? 

cell phones, knives, wallets, keys, anything random...............include what kind of item you carry.

Just curious.

Since I posted new thread I will start.

Here is my list (I am off the job. I am just starting basic.)

1. Wallet carry in front right pocket
2. A quarter (always carried one since I was 10)
3. A utility knife (Spyderco)
4. Cell phone (Iphone) 
5. 2 sets of keys car keys and house keys.
6. a pen (always lose them but always end up with a new one oooops!)
7. A watch (different ones I like to collect all types and brands)
8. String bracelet on my right wrist and right ankle
:wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

EAA Witness in 10mm w/ spare 15rd mag (not on the job obviously)
Kershaw Blur knife
keys
Evo 4G
Wallet, money, etc

Nothing on my wrists usually. Mainly cause the tattoo on my wrist is covered by watches, but I do wear a watch to work (5.11 older watch)


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

Off-the-Job:
1. Wallet
2. Keys
3. Regular old cell phone
4. Leatherman
5. St. Micheal's pendant around my neck
6. Ruger P-95DC 9mm in skeleton holster at the small of my back (or my Smith 1076 10mm) both with an extra magazine. Depending on where I am going for the day, the firearm I choose to carry may be augmented by a Keltec .380 in an ankle holster. 
On-the-Job:
911 job: Wallet, Keys, Phone, Leatherman, St.Micheals pendant, trauma shears, mini-mag, radio, tape
Industrial Security/EMS: Same as above, with the addition of ASP, X-26, MACE (Job requirements....Wish I could just carry the Ruger but they won't let me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 15, 2011)

I may or may not be carrying a Sig P229R in .40 and/or a Wather PPK in  .380. Don't ask cause I won't tell. But if you draw on me, you will have  about 2 seconds to tell if I was carrying or not. You won't need to  think about it for long though.

I carry my iPhone everywhere.
A wallet with all the essential stuff in it. (Money, cards, DL, CWP, pictures of.....important (to me) people. 
Benchmade Stryker auto opening knife, black powder coated tanto. 
A paper towel for blowing my (still) running nose.
Earbuds
Chap-stick. 

I always seem to end up relying on my partner for a pen and often a watch. -_-


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> EAA Witness in 10mm w/ spare 15rd mag (not on the job obviously)
> Kershaw Blur knife
> keys
> Evo 4G
> ...



I would really like to get the chance to shoot that EAA....I wonder if it is as much a mule as my Smith is....


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> I would really like to get the chance to shoot that EAA....I wonder if it is as much a mule as my Smith is....



She's a heavy gun, but it makes shooting DT 180gr JHP a pleasant experience  I'm looking at a G29 using the EMS discount soon.


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I may or may not be carrying a Sig P229R in .40 and/or a Wather PPK in  .380. Don't ask cause I won't tell. But if you draw on me, you will have  about 2 seconds to tell if I was carrying or not. You won't need to  think about it for long though.
> 
> I carry my iPhone everywhere.
> A wallet with all the essential stuff in it. (Money, cards, DL, CWP, pictures of.....important (to me) people.
> ...



That DA/SA is nice isnt it! 

lol may or may not...............lol.  is your sig the DAK? I have that one and a s&w .380 bodyguard with built in lazer. h34r:


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> She's a heavy gun, but it makes shooting DT 180gr JHP a pleasant experience  I'm looking at a G29 using the EMS discount soon.


Don't do it man....I *HATE* Glocks.....always have and always will....oh, and could you merge this with the OP's other thread..they're looking kinda similar


----------



## Afflixion (Mar 15, 2011)

Springfield Armory XD40 subcompact, usually just in a belt slide holster
Wallet
Citizen watch
iPhone

Everything else is hit or miss, while working I usually have my steth with me and have the XD in a lock box in my car.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 15, 2011)

I carry a combitool with portable generator in my truck, a full set of PPE (with SCBA and spare bottle), haligen and flatheaded ax, fully stocked BLS jump kit, fullty stocked ALS airway kit, portable radios (low band, high band, UHF, VHF and trunked), scanner, cell phone to make calls, iphone for music/internet, blackberry for email, and a machete. 

I also have a leatherman, a 20 gauge shotgun (also in my trunk), two pistols that are in concealed holsters, spare rounds in my pocked (just in case), some kryptonite (just in case superman attacks me), a small amount of U238 (never know when you might need it), and a folding knife in every pocket.

I also have a CPR mask, keys, my wallet, pants, a T-shirt, pair of boxers, two socks, and my glasses.  I try to have some flares in my back pocket, never know when I might need to set up a landing zone or when i will stop by an MVA.  and body armor, never leave home without my vest under my outerwear, because you never know....


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> I carry a combitool with portable generator in my truck, a full set of PPE (with SCBA and spare bottle), haligen and flatheaded ax, fully stocked BLS jump kit, fullty stocked ALS airway kit, portable radios (low band, high band, UHF, VHF and trunked), scanner, cell phone to make calls, iphone for music/internet, blackberry for email, and a machete.
> 
> I also have a leatherman, a 20 gauge shotgun (also in my trunk), two pistols that are in concealed holsters, spare rounds in my pocked (just in case), some kryptonite (just in case superman attacks me), a small amount of U238 (never know when you might need it), and a folding knife in every pocket.
> 
> I also have a CPR mask, keys, my wallet, pants, a T-shirt, pair of boxers, two socks, and my glasses.  I try to have some flares in my back pocket, never know when I might need to set up a landing zone or when i will stop by an MVA.  and body armor, never leave home without my vest under my outerwear, because you never know....



LMAO! very nice.


----------



## Afflixion (Mar 15, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> I carry a combitool with portable generator in my truck, a full set of PPE (with SCBA and spare bottle), haligen and flatheaded ax, fully stocked BLS jump kit, fullty stocked ALS airway kit, portable radios (low band, high band, UHF, VHF and trunked), scanner, cell phone to make calls, iphone for music/internet, blackberry for email, and a machete.
> 
> I also have a leatherman, a 20 gauge shotgun (also in my trunk), two pistols that are in concealed holsters, spare rounds in my pocked (just in case), some kryptonite (just in case superman attacks me), a small amount of U238 (never know when you might need it), and a folding knife in every pocket.
> 
> I also have a CPR mask, keys, my wallet, pants, a T-shirt, pair of boxers, two socks, and my glasses.  I try to have some flares in my back pocket, never know when I might need to set up a landing zone or when i will stop by an MVA.  and body armor, never leave home without my vest under my outerwear, because you never know....



So uh, where do you keep that machete?


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

Afflixion said:


> So uh, where do you keep that machete?


Wouldn't you like to know lol


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> I carry a combitool with portable generator in my truck, a full set of PPE (with SCBA and spare bottle), haligen and flatheaded ax, fully stocked BLS jump kit, fullty stocked ALS airway kit, portable radios (low band, high band, UHF, VHF and trunked), scanner, cell phone to make calls, iphone for music/internet, blackberry for email, and a machete.
> 
> I also have a leatherman, a 20 gauge shotgun (also in my trunk), two pistols that are in concealed holsters, spare rounds in my pocked (just in case), some kryptonite (just in case superman attacks me), a small amount of U238 (never know when you might need it), and a folding knife in every pocket.
> 
> I also have a CPR mask, keys, my wallet, pants, a T-shirt, pair of boxers, two socks, and my glasses.  I try to have some flares in my back pocket, never know when I might need to set up a landing zone or when i will stop by an MVA.  and body armor, never leave home without my vest under my outerwear, because you never know....



Just wondering what vehicle do you drive?


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 15, 2011)

Afflixion said:


> So uh, where do you keep that machete?


I keep it strapped to my inner thigh.  I just got to remember to point the handle side to my crotch, so I don't give myself an accidental circumcision (again). 


hatsuo said:


> Just wondering what vehicle do you drive?


a 2002 Chevy Impala, with a 62 inch lightbar mounted on the roof.  Impalas (and Malibus) have a ridiculous amount of trunk room, more than enough for my equipment.


----------



## Afflixion (Mar 15, 2011)

Now why stop at a 62 inch?


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

Afflixion said:


> Now why stop at a 62 inch?


Any bigger and he would need one of those pick-ups made by international....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 15, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> I carry a combitool with portable generator in my truck, a full set of PPE (with SCBA and spare bottle), haligen and flatheaded ax, fully stocked BLS jump kit, fullty stocked ALS airway kit, portable radios (low band, high band, UHF, VHF and trunked), scanner, cell phone to make calls, iphone for music/internet, blackberry for email, and a machete.
> 
> I also have a leatherman, a 20 gauge shotgun (also in my trunk), two pistols that are in concealed holsters, spare rounds in my pocked (just in case), some kryptonite (just in case superman attacks me), a small amount of U238 (never know when you might need it), and a folding knife in every pocket.
> 
> I also have a CPR mask, keys, my wallet, pants, a T-shirt, pair of boxers, two socks, and my glasses.  I try to have some flares in my back pocket, never know when I might need to set up a landing zone or when i will stop by an MVA.  and body armor, never leave home without my vest under my outerwear, because you never know....



ROFLOL oh man I've reread that 4 times and I'm still not sure if your serious or not. I know one thing, when the :censored::censored: hit the fan I wanna be riding with you


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 15, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> That DA/SA is nice isnt it!
> 
> lol may or may not...............lol.  is your sig the DAK? I have that one and a s&w .380 bodyguard with built in lazer. h34r:



I like the DA/SA with the rebounding hammer. Lets me carry it with a round in the chamber, no safety, and not worries at all about an accidental discharge. You can drop the gun on the hammer itself and it will not fire. 

And I do not like DOA or DAK. I have fired both and just don't like them. With the DA/SA at least only the first pull is DA. After that, just a touch and off she goes. B)


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 15, 2011)

If I could quote an Ambiologist that frequents this site.

My keys, my wallet and a chip on my shoulder.

Nothing else needed.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 15, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> a 2002 Chevy Impala, with a 62 inch lightbar mounted on the roof.  Impalas (and Malibus) have a ridiculous amount of trunk room, more than enough for my equipment.



That reminds me of the scene in a movie where an ex mobster is selling cars and says "Look at that trunk space you could get three bodies in there?"
FYI clip contains some mild profanity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn2X5wmcGf8


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 15, 2011)

Afflixion said:


> Now why stop at a 62 inch?


I didn't want to look stupid, duh


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> ROFLOL oh man I've reread that 4 times and I'm still not sure if your serious or not. I know one thing, when the :censored::censored: hit the fan I wanna be riding with you



I couldn't of said it better myself hahaha

I am still laughing


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

Standard Nursing stuff. 
iPhone
iPad


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Standard Nursing stuff.
> iPhone
> iPad


Just your iPad and iPhone....me thinks you have many more techno-doodads on you than just that Rob....


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Just your iPad and iPhone....me thinks you have many more techno-doodads on you than just that Rob....



iPad and iPhone have my library of medical books, medical apps, web access, movies & TV (Netflix, Hulu, Slingplayer), Angry Birds, etc. 

I am too lazy to list everything. I am so tired right now, just making my last rounds on EMTLife.com for the night.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> iPad and iPhone have my library of medical books, medical apps, web access, movies & TV (Netflix, Hulu, Slingplayer), Angry Birds, etc.
> 
> I am too lazy to list everything. I am so tired right now, just making my last rounds on EMTLife.com for the night.


you going to be at the conference on Wednesday?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> you going to be at the conference on Wednesday?



Negative. Doc said to take it easy until I get to see cardiologist. I certainly don't want to have chest pain in a room full of EMTs, Medics, and Trauma nurses... I would leave the conference with a tube in every orifice.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Negative. Doc said to take it easy until I get to see cardiologist. I certainly don't want to have chest pain in a room full of EMTs, Medics, and Trauma nurses... I would leave the conference with a tube in every orifice.



hmmm....that might be fun practice for me to start an line on you....lol....Guess I'll catch you at Bonnaroo...


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> hmmm....that might be fun practice for me to start an line on you....lol....Guess I'll catch you at Bonnaroo...




Anyone lower than an RN starting a line on me = Negative. 

Catching Me at Bonnaroo = Yup.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Anyone lower than an RN starting a line on me = Negative.
> 
> Catching Me at Bonnaroo = Yup.



Thought you said you trusted us EMT-IV's.....you need to friend me over on Facebook lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wallet, keys, bottle opener on my key ring, chapstick, phone, iPod, and my Gerber knife (survival classes taught me to never leave without one). I'm too young to buy and/or carry a handgun and don't have the money for a rifle. And then in my truck basic stuff. First aid kit, tool set, jumper cables, oil, shovel, 2 survival kits, extra clothing, and some items for off-roading.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wallet, keys, bottle opener on my key ring, chapstick, phone, iPod, and my Gerber knife (survival classes taught me to never leave without one). I'm too young to buy and/or carry a handgun and *don't have the money for a rifle*. And then in my truck basic stuff. First aid kit, tool set, jumper cables, oil, shovel, 2 survival kits, extra clothing, and some items for off-roading.



You know...if you look around at pawn shops you can usually find a rifle or shotgun for under $150. Failing that, I have a single-shot 12 gauge for sale for $100....


----------



## slb862 (Mar 15, 2011)

Duct tape and a buck knife.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

slb862 said:


> Duct tape and a buck knife.



:unsure: Umm....yeah....wonder how many restraining orders that brought......


----------



## Bullets (Mar 15, 2011)

Wallet, keys, droid x, g shock tide watch, pen, gerber auto blade, ht1000, minitor v, glock 36 and a mag
Got a trauma bag in my trunk


----------



## medicRob (Mar 15, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Thought you said you trusted us EMT-IV's.....you need to friend me over on Facebook lol



I do, just not with me.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wallet, iPhone, Smith&Wesson Watch with a Survival Straps watchband (www.survivalstraps.com they are amazing.)
In my truck is an EMT kit.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 15, 2011)

iPhone and wallet. No medical equipment off duty.


----------



## firetender (Mar 15, 2011)

*The well-equipped tour guide*

I drive an 8 passenger tour van around a volcano. I have a bag that's always in my car that goes with me on tour. In it is a "jump pack" to supplement the for-hunger 1st aid kit in the van. It includes:

BP cuff
stethoscope
Trauma pads, assorted
clamps
scalpel
Adaptics 
tape
flexible limb splint
Duct tape
trauma scissors
a few triangular bandages
yes, even some ancient airways!

I always carry a camera, my 25 y.o. paramedic badge is in my back pocket in case someone tries to shoot me in the butt and my Jaws-of-Life, of course, is in my holster. 

At the summit of the volcano one day an elderly man tripped, fell, cut his leg, nicked an artery and blood started spurting about. In that case I grabbed some napkins in my pocket and catching it on the third spurt, saved his life (modestly).

So much for preparedness.


----------



## emt1231 (Mar 15, 2011)

I carry:
cell phone
wallet
keys
leatherman juice s2
black pen
g shock watch
and I have a basic BLS bag in my pov 

at work I carry the same things plus an extra pair of gloves in my pocket and a radio. But my rig has everything stocked in it that I would need.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Mar 15, 2011)

Wallet, Phone Keys and Pager For my FD, usually keep a pair of gloves in each vehicle and FD issued jacket, And one basic jump kit i wish i would have never bought. havent worn a watch in god knows how long.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 15, 2011)

Wallet, keys, cell phone, clothes, EMS/Fire/Police memorial bracelet, and keychain CPR mask.  Brain isn't with me 24/7


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2011)

On clinicals I have a stethoscope, trauma scissors, pen, pen light, keys, glove, and a note pad. Plus my crackberry and ipod touch and headphones. 

Every day life, 

Purse: Keys, wallet, crackberry, makeup esp lip gloss, cpr mask/gloves on my key ring, and pens. And whatever other junk that goes in my purse.


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 16, 2011)

wallet
keys
droid
lip gloss or lipstick (depends on where I'm headed)

At work
all of the above plus my little Keep Calm and Carry On notepad

Not at work
the above plus a taurus millennium pro .40 cal compact

I'm not a "purse" type of chick.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whats with all the guns?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 16, 2011)

Because some of us enjoy the little things, like the right to defend ourselves and loved ones.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 16, 2011)

First, I dont need a weapon to defend myself or my family.

Second, I think its sad we live in a society that you believe you have to carry a weapon to feel safe.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> First, I dont need a weapon to defend myself or my family.
> 
> Second, I think its sad we live in a society that you believe you have to carry a weapon to feel safe.



So, you don't have to wait for PD to show up to secure scenes right? I mean, you can take care of yourself... waiting for PD is just a waste of time for you.

 I'm glad your skills are so good that you can take down armed thugs, with your bare hands, without a problem. Wish I was that skilled...


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 16, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> So, you don't have to wait for PD to show up to secure scenes right? I mean, you can take care of yourself... waiting for PD is just a waste of time for you.



Was I talking about work?  Do you normally twist words in an attempt to make a point?




HotelCo said:


> I'm glad your skills are so good that you can take down armed thugs, with your bare hands, without a problem. Wish I was that skilled..



As a matter of fact they are, however that isnt the point, but nice try.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Was I talking about work?  Do you normally twist words in an attempt to make a point?



Where in that comment did you specify that you weren't talking about work?



CAOX3 said:


> As a matter of fact they are, however that isnt the point, but nice try.



Of course it is. Like I said, I wish I was as skilled as you, so I could take on armed thugs without a worry.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I simply asked, What was with all the guns? You my friend assumed I was talking about work.

Hopefully for everyones sake your not as quick to pull your gun as you are at jumping to conclusions.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 16, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> I simply asked, What was with all the guns? You my friend assumed I was talking about work.
> 
> Hopefully for everyones sake your not as quick to pull your gun as you are to jumping to conclusions.



Why wouldn't you be talking about work, as well as home? Are your skills somehow ineffective when you're on duty?


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 16, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Whats with all the guns?



Victim doesn't look good on me.


----------



## Pittma (Mar 16, 2011)

Somehow the thread "What do you carry 24/7..." became "In a succinct and highly subjective argument, defend or otherwise discredit the second amendment"

That being said, I like guns, but live in MA, and us socialists don't take lightly to constitutional rights.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2011)

I carry my little tin wallet, keys, and droid incredible.

The only difference when I'm at work is minus the keys (they're in my backpack) and plus a really good pen, and a "nurse signature pen" because the harpies keep stealing my freaking pens.


----------



## boingo (Mar 16, 2011)

Wallet and occasionally a cell phone and a tin of Altoids.  As for the guns, seems a bit paranoid to me, I'm not sure what it is about EMT's that are wannabe cops, but we have plenty around here.  It's kind of funny, they all want to get in the sh$t or so they claim, but when I point out that we have 2 wars going on that could use another volunteer, they all seem to balk, go figure?:unsure:


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

My wits and a banana hammock...


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

boingo said:


> Wallet and occasionally a cell phone and a tin of Altoids.  As for the guns, seems a bit paranoid to me, I'm not sure what it is about EMT's that are wannabe cops, but we have plenty around here.  It's kind of funny, they all want to get in the sh$t or so they claim, but when I point out that we have 2 wars going on that could use another volunteer, they all seem to balk, go figure?:unsure:



Carrying a gun usually has nothing to do with being a wannabe.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 16, 2011)

iphone
wallet
keys on a small carabiner
waved Emerson CQC-7



oh and don't forget the pocket sized AED that connects to my iphone..all to combat SCA wherever i may find myself


----------



## yowzer (Mar 16, 2011)

Keys (With backup flashlight and CPR mask on the keychain).
Phone.
Wallet.
Watch.
Chapstick, much of the time.
Flashlight.
Knife.
Another knife.
Exam gloves.
Sometimes a pen.
Sometimes a pistol.

At work I also carry work-specific keys, multiple pens and pairs of gloves, and no pistol (Every time I've been in a situation where I'd have strongly considered drawing because of credible threat to my life has been at work where we're not supposed to be armed... go figure.).

This is just what I EDC whenever I'm dressed. I have situation and season-appropriate other stuff on me (Gloves and warm hat shoved in a jacket pocket in the winter, etc.) or in a handy backpack as well.


----------



## boingo (Mar 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Carrying a gun usually has nothing to do with being a wannabe.



Perhaps.  I am not against guns, own a few myself however don't carry on my person.  It has been my experience, at least around here that the guys packing are the same ones driving Crown Vics w/tinted windows and sporting police stickers on said vehicle.  These same kids are the ones wanting to run to all the shooting and stabbing calls and tell war stories, yet when I point out the fact that there are plenty of opportunities to carry guns and get in the sh$t for Uncle Sam they seem to look at me funny.  I certainly agree with their Right to carry, I just question the motivation of most.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Police Officers are generally a little too heavy and cumbersome to carry on one's person. I've heard they're coming out with a new ultralight model shortly, but I'm still concerned about the size and cost issues. 

As far as my EDC, Big Skinny wallet, Benchmade Griptillian, HDS EDC 170, keys with a 4Sevens Preon, Hideaway knife, Surefire C2 with a Malkoff M61, usually a pen of some sort, and a can of Cope wintergreen. Once I'm 21 and out of the People's republic of Kalifornia my G19 will be going with me everywhere as well (except work)


----------



## MEDIC802 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok this is from down south:
 can of dip
watch 
wallet(im a medic usually not much cash)
black ink pens
at least 2 knives
a Taurus 24/7 millenum pro .40 cal(concealled carry gun) plus multitude of other hand guns just chose revolver or automatic then chose caliber.
AR-15 or remington .300 mag
SWAT gear
oh forgot lotsa food
bp meds,metformin  change of uniforms


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 18, 2011)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Wouldn't you like to know lol



*German accent* "....in the vast wasteland between your testicles and anus."


See:  http://www.hulu.com/watch/36361/american-dad-fully-strapped


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dang I travel light compared to some of y'all. 

Off duty IPhone, small knife, keys. Once I do the CHL class a G36

On duty iPhone, field guide, local region quick reference guide, knife, ID badges and a nice pen. 

That's all I've ever needed.


----------



## 605medic (Mar 18, 2011)

Pocket knife and chapstick


----------



## lampnyter (Mar 18, 2011)

*Off Duty*
Wallet
Iphone

*On Duty*
Wallet
Iphone
Shears
Stethoscope
Pen


----------



## EMT Dan (Mar 18, 2011)

Wallet
Kershaw folding knife
Surefire E2D Defender flashlight
Pen
Pocket Constitution
FD Pager
Keys
iPhone

...and _occasionally_ the random pencil or dog poop bags.


----------



## nakenyon (Mar 18, 2011)

On Duty:
iPhone
Wallet
Stethoscope
Pens
Radio

Off Duty:
iPhone
Wallet
Pen/Pencil


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 18, 2011)

off duty,
wallet, keys and my 2 phones.

i cant stand my pockets being over full, it feels weird when walking


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

boingo said:


> Perhaps.  I am not against guns, own a few myself however don't carry on my person.  It has been my experience, at least around here that the guys packing are the same ones driving Crown Vics w/tinted windows and sporting police stickers on said vehicle.  These same kids are the ones wanting to run to all the shooting and stabbing calls and tell war stories, yet when I point out the fact that there are plenty of opportunities to carry guns and get in the sh$t for Uncle Sam they seem to look at me funny.  I certainly agree with their Right to carry, I just question the motivation of most.



Once again, it is the actions of a few that reflect badly against most. Personally, unless you know me and know that I carry everywhere except work and where it is illegal to do so, you would never know that I had a firearm on my person. I don't pull it out and do a show and tell, I don't flaunt the fact that it is on me. And for the most part, that is the same opinion and views that are held by the other people I know who carry. *The ONLY reason for my firearm to clear its holster outside of the range or my property is for it to be used in the preservation of a life, be it my own or another's.* I pray the opportunity never arises in which I have to draw my weapon, for if it does, that will mean reasoning has failed.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll venture a serious answer here.

Off duty:
Wallet 
Keys 
iPhone

On duty:
I've gone from the typical bat belt, to minimalist (pen and wallet) to carrying more stuff


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'll venture a serious answer here.
> 
> Off duty:
> Wallet
> ...


Pretty much the same as me minus my firearm and knife......Basically, you carry what you need to get the job done.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2011)

*The real risk of carrying a pistol on duty.*

Hey Joe?
Yeah Bob?
I think maybe you've been on duty for a little too long?
Yeah Bob why do you say that?
Because your trying to use your 38 as a laryngoscope to intubate that guy.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

> Hey Joe?
> Yeah Bob?
> I think maybe you've been on duty for a little too long?
> Yeah Bob why do you say that?
> Because your trying to use your 38 as a laryngoscope to intubate that guy.




This actually brought a smile to my face. Good thing I only carry off duty lol....I have definately been this tired before (well, almost this tired....)


----------



## HappyParamedicRN (Mar 19, 2011)

You all need a life...lol sorry, but who gives a kaka what ppl carry on them?!!


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

HappyParamedicRN said:


> You all need a life...lol sorry, but who gives a kaka what ppl carry on them?!!


Obviously the OP did....


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually as a very new EMT, I was curious what folks in the "biz" carried 

And no I don't have a life thank you for pointing that out I'm going to go have a good cry now


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Actually as a very new EMT, I was curious what folks in the "biz" carried
> 
> And no I don't have a life thank you for pointing that out I'm going to go have a good cry now


Don't worry about him brother...We all understand..Happy is just out of his meds...all will be better soon lol


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 19, 2011)

*My AARP card.*

Swiss army officer's knife, keys, wallet, and wear dogtag style medic alert.


----------



## imhumanoid (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds like EMS members like to carry guns o.o


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2011)

imhumanoid said:


> Sounds like EMS members like to carry guns o.o



People of every walk of life like to carry a firearm. What's your point?


----------



## imhumanoid (Mar 19, 2011)

meh nothing really. I have a fear of guns, yes I realize many people carry a gun.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 19, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> wallet
> keys
> droid
> lip gloss or lipstick (depends on where I'm headed)
> ...



HA! That poster is currently my FB profile picture, and "Keep Calm and Carry A Towel" is my Kindle screen saver.


----------



## EMT Dan (Mar 19, 2011)

HappyParamedicRN said:


> You all need a life...lol sorry, but who gives a kaka what ppl carry on them?!!



It's funny to me that every forum or news article or YouTube comment section has someone that eagerly tells everyone else they must not have a life. Yet, that same guy fails to notice that, while they're at least having a conversation they're interested in, HE has taken the time to find something he doesn't like JUST to comment and let other people know he doesn't approve. 

If you don't like a topic, just let it go by you. Kind makes that whole "need a life" thing a little ironic, eh?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2011)

imhumanoid said:


> meh nothing really. I have a fear of guns, yes I realize many people carry a gun.



A firearm is nothing to be feared. Respected, yes. Feared, not at all. A multitude of things must be blatantly ignored in order for something unintentional to happen with a gun. No body shoots themselves or anyone else by accident. It is caused by a chain of entirely preventable failures, any one of which, if prevented (or if possible corrected immediately) would prevent the accidental discharge.

Due to this, the military and even many civilian law enforcement agencies do not even use the term "accidental discharge" any more and instead use "negligent discharge."


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 19, 2011)

imhumanoid said:


> meh nothing really. I have a fear of guns, yes I realize many people carry a gun.



As long as you realize the fear of an inanimate object is irrational, you can work past it.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 19, 2011)

imhumanoid said:


> meh nothing really. I have a fear of guns, yes I realize many people carry a gun.



Why are you afraid of a law abiding citizen, lawfully carrying a firearm?


----------



## medicRob (Mar 19, 2011)

imhumanoid said:


> meh nothing really. I have a fear of guns, yes I realize many people carry a gun.



I love guns, but the one thing in this world that pisses me off more than anything is someone who does not respect gun safety. I have had to take firearms away from several individuals because of stupid things such as pointing them toward someone as they were looking down the barrel (Not in a threatening way, but either way, the gun doesnt know that). I just don't tolerate idiocracy with guns.


----------



## imhumanoid (Mar 19, 2011)

Ummm, It is something I will need to work past, everytime I see one or find out one is near me I freeze up badly. (ptsd)


----------



## Hal9000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wallet
Keys
Phone

When in the wild hiking:
Ruger GP100 3", Buffalo Bore.  Have laser but don't use it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2011)

Aidey said:


> "Keep Calm and Carry A Towel"



Arthur Dent is my hero


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2011)

imhumanoid said:


> Ummm, It is something I will need to work past, everytime I see one or find out one is near me I freeze up badly. (ptsd)



If you see someone who is not in a law enforcement uniform (or at least wearing a badge) and they have a gun where you can see it then you probably should be on alert. Carrying concealed is in most situations (outside of hiking,  civil insurrection, or when the aliens come to get grandma) a better choice then swaggering around with a gun on your hip. I live in Texas where 250k + folks carry concealed and I've never seen a gun being carried by another CHL holder but I've seen a few flashed by folks who were up to no good. As said guns are a tool nothing more, but people are by and large idiots. Look into taking a handgun familiarization course if you can find one nearby it might help with your fear of guns. My ex came from a country where firearms were rarely carried by anyone other than the military and was also very nervous around them. After she took a hand gun familiarization course she was much more comfortable around firearms. Emergency service folks (at least in the US) tend to be conservatives and conservatives tend to be gun owners so you definitely want to work on your issues regarding handguns  It's also a matter of safety, you need to know you won't panic if you are ever confronted by a firearm, like any other threat you need to be able to keep your head if it should ever happen.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 19, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I love guns, but the one thing in this world that pisses me off more than anything is someone who does not respect gun safety. I have had to take firearms away from several individuals because of stupid things such as pointing them toward someone as they were looking down the barrel (Not in a threatening way, but either way, the gun doesnt know that). I just don't tolerate idiocracy with guns.


Well said.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Mar 19, 2011)

I am a hybrid EMT/Firearms Instructor.

Warms my heart to see so many rational, law abiding, safety minded folks in EMS who aren't willing to sacrifice their 2nd Amendment rights.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Mar 20, 2011)

HappyParamedicRN said:


> You all need a life...lol sorry, but who gives a kaka what ppl carry on them?!!



So then nobody should ever post anything to discuss anything ever.....


----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Why are you afraid of a law abiding citizen, lawfully carrying a firearm?



All citizens are law abiding until they break the law. =) You don't know when they choose to break the law, snap, go psycho and shoot up their work place!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> All citizens are law abiding until they break the law. =) You don't know when they choose to break the law, snap, go psycho and shoot up their work place!



Let me know if you ever hear of a CCW Permit holder doing that. The hoops I had to jump through to get mine are astounding.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm just saying.. You don't know who is going to be a law abiding citizen five minutes from now. We all have the ability to break the law, and a CCW does not prevent that. Don't make such sweeping accusations that all CCW people are law abiding citizens. 

I've broken the law before and didn't get caught, as far as the government knows I am completely law abiding.


----------



## boingo (Mar 20, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Let me know if you ever hear of a CCW Permit holder doing that. The hoops I had to jump through to get mine are astounding.



Being a Pat's fan, Brandon Merriweather's name comes immediately to mind. :huh:


----------



## spike91 (Mar 20, 2011)

Off duty normally just a pair of gloves in a pocket, used to carry a knife religiously, but on campus considering there are 10 cops on patrol at any given time, by the time I'd have it drawn in a bad situation they'd be there 3 times over. So no practical need anymore. 

During the week when class is in session (university student) and I've got my backpack on me, have some more toys. Have the front compartment dedicated to it.

-Stethescope
-BP cuff
-CPR mask
-trauma shears
-few green cards (pt info cards for our region/agency)
-gauze
-cling wrap
-tape

and some other random basic first aid stuff for when I stumble upon something


----------



## Sasha (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you sell the green cards to illegal immigrants


----------



## exodus (Mar 20, 2011)

I would. Living in SD and all...


----------



## 18G (Mar 20, 2011)

All I carry on my person is my cell, the "medic phone", drug keys, pager, shears, and my protocol / field reference cards. And even that is way too much but I have no choice. I hate stuff in my pockets or on my side. 

And I always bring my backpack with lots of reading stuff... articles, textbooks, latop, etc. 

Off-duty... just my cell.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

boingo said:


> Being a Pat's fan, Brandon Merriweather's name comes immediately to mind. :huh:



It's an accusation. He hasn't been arrested, and from what I can gather, he hasn't even been named a suspect. 

Let's try not to call someone guilty until they're convicted in court, OK?


----------



## armymedic007 (Mar 20, 2011)

cell phone, wallet, keys, brain, clothes, and fully stocked medic bag stocked for about 6-7 pts (Blackhawk S.T.O.M.P. II) = p

To Conserve the Fighting strength


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

armymedic007 said:


> cell phone, wallet, keys, brain, clothes, and fully stocked medic bag stocked for about 6-7 pts (Blackhawk S.T.O.M.P. II) = p
> 
> To Conserve the Fighting strength



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## boingo (Mar 20, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> It's an accusation. He hasn't been arrested, and from what I can gather, he hasn't even been named a suspect.
> 
> Let's try not to call someone guilty until they're convicted in court, OK?



Oh please.  This is the second shooting in a few years this kid has been involved with carrying his "legal" weapon.  He is just one example, there are plenty more.  How many deranged fathers have murdered their entire family with a legally owned gun?  Or shot up their workplace?  Or used it in a drug deal, robbery, etc..?  

I'm not against gun ownership, however lets not kid ourselves, it is much easier to kill a dozen people with a handgun than with a knife.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

boingo said:


> Oh please.  This is the second shooting in a few years this kid has been involved with carrying his "legal" weapon.  He is just one example, there are plenty more.  How many deranged fathers have murdered their entire family with a legally owned gun?  Or shot up their workplace?  Or used it in a drug deal, robbery, etc..?



The first shooting was ruled in self defense by someone who had all of the facts in front of them. Do you have the case file in front of you? Have you come across new evidence showing his guilt?

Also, why is 'legal' in quotes?

As for your other comment... I don't know. Find some sources, and post it here, showing how many deranged fathers with CCW permits have murdered their entire family with a legally owned firearm.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 20, 2011)

boingo said:


> Oh please.  This is the second shooting in a few years this kid has been involved with carrying his "legal" weapon.  He is just one example, there are plenty more.  How many deranged fathers have murdered their entire family with a legally owned gun?  Or shot up their workplace?  Or used it in a drug deal, robbery, etc..?


As opposed to mudering half a dozen kids with a bathtub? Muderous intent will find a way, whether through a gun or a brick.



boingo said:


> I'm not against gun ownership, however lets not kid ourselves, it is much easier to kill a dozen people with a handgun than with a knife.


Are you sure? Depending on where I do it I might be able to kill a dozen with a knife as easily as I can kill them with a handgun.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I'm just saying.. You don't know who is going to be a law abiding citizen five minutes from now. We all have the ability to break the law, and a CCW does not prevent that. Don't make such sweeping accusations that all CCW people are law abiding citizens.
> 
> I've broken the law before and didn't get caught, as far as the government knows I am completely law abiding.



They may not ALL be law abiding citizens, but I'd venture to say that CCW holders as a whole, are less likely to commit a crime than the general population.

Edit:

Texas conviction rates of CHL (Concealed Handgun License) holders vs. the general population of Texas: http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/crime_records/chl/convrates.htm

(If anyone has links to other states that have similar data, I'd be interested in seeing it. This was the only one that I could find, but I doubt other states would have staggeringly different numbers.)


----------



## armymedic007 (Mar 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> As opposed to mudering half a dozen kids with a bathtub? Muderous intent will find a way, whether through a gun or a brick



Some things we just can't fix no matter how hard we try... however I can put on my superman cape, run down the street and pretend to fly, and get people to look at me like I'm crazy

I can also run thru the nice little medic steps and fix what i can but i like the cape better 

Super Tampons for GSW = awesome (kidding btw)


----------



## boingo (Mar 20, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> As opposed to mudering half a dozen kids with a bathtub? Muderous intent will find a way, whether through a gun or a brick.
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Depending on where I do it I might be able to kill a dozen with a knife as easily as I can kill them with a handgun.



Try drowning your co-workers in a tub.  It's not that murder can't happen without a gun, it just makes it a whole lot easier to kill in numbers with one.  

Look at the legal gun owner in Arizona, how long did it take him to kill a half dozen and wound a bunch more?  How many do you think he would have killed with a knife?  Why do you think manufacturers market extended magazines?  Do you think you need 20 bullets?  30?  The idea behind a handgun is close interpersonal violence.  Yes, people shoot paper and hunt with them, but it's true design is for close quarters combat.  Putting a foot long magazine in a handgun is retarded, it makes the weapon harder to conceal and unbalances it.  They are sold because the media glamorizes it and idiots buy into it.  

Where does the 2nd ammendment end?  Do we draw the line at assualt rifles?  How about hand grenades, or crew served weapons?  If the 2nd ammendment was put in place to allow the citizens to have the ability to change the government, I'd rather have access to fighter aircraft and tanks.  
Where do we draw the line?


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

boingo said:


> Look at the legal gun owner in Arizona, how long did it take him to kill a half dozen and wound a bunch more?  How many do you think he would have killed with a knife?  Why do you think manufacturers market extended magazines?  Do you think you need 20 bullets?  30?  The idea behind a handgun is close interpersonal violence.  Yes, people shoot paper and hunt with them, but it's true design is for close quarters combat.  Putting a foot long magazine in a handgun is retarded, it makes the weapon harder to conceal and unbalances it.  They are sold because the media glamorizes it and idiots buy into it.



Who ever said anything about extended magazines?

As for the shooter in Arizona, I'm not sure how many rounds his magazine held. However, it really doesn't matter if he had a 10 round magazine, or a 20 round magazine. It doesn't take that long to drop one, and insert another. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8j1BGhjOf0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

^^Shooting in a Detroit police precinct not that long ago. That officer shot the suspect at point blank range twice, and he still continued to attack. Shootouts aren't these clean, one round affairs. I don't carry an extended magazine for reasons you pointed out (hard to conceal, unbalances the firearm), but I do carry extras.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 20, 2011)

I carry some very important stuff on me 24/7. 

- 1 million dollars
- get out of jail free card(very hard to come by)
- a picture of Houdini locking his keys in his car.  
- a test capsule of Charlie Sheen's Tiger blood.  
- Jimmy Hoffa's left testicle.  
- Hognus Wagner baseball card
- The exact location of Waldo and Carmen Sandiego


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 20, 2011)

boingo said:


> Where does the 2nd ammendment end?



Where would you like to see it end?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 20, 2011)

boingo said:


> Try drowning your co-workers in a tub.  It's not that murder can't happen without a gun, it just makes it a whole lot easier to kill in numbers with one.


Aside from the fact that's not the scenario presented, I've got literally dozens of ways to kill coworkers of I choose to. How many do you think the typical office water cooler or coffee pot would kill if tampered with?



boingo said:


> Look at the legal gun owner in Arizona, how long did it take him to kill a half dozen and wound a bunch more?  How many do you think he would have killed with a knife?


In that kinda crowd? Probably could have easily killed three or four with the right mindset.


boingo said:


> Why do you think manufacturers market extended magazines?  Do you think you need 20 bullets?  30?


I used to shoot competitively in a sport which 20 and 30 round handgun magazines were regularly used. None of my guns ever got pointed at anything other than paper.


boingo said:


> The idea behind a handgun is close interpersonal violence.  Yes, people shoot paper and hunt with them, but it's true design is for close quarters combat.


A handgun is a downright sh!tty choice if you EXPECT violence. A handgun is useful because it's easily portable and you can have access to when you don't expect violence. 


boingo said:


> Putting a foot long magazine in a handgun is retarded, it makes the weapon harder to conceal and unbalances it.  They are sold because the media glamorizes it and idiots buy into it.


You think the same glamorization might have a little to do with the spike in mass murder/suicides? So maybe we should ban 24 hour coverage of those? 


boingo said:


> Where does the 2nd ammendment end?


No where.


boingo said:


> Do we draw the line at assualt rifles?  How about hand grenades, or crew served weapons?


I don't honestly have an issue here...


boingo said:


> If the 2nd ammendment was put in place to allow the citizens to have the ability to change the government, I'd rather have access to fighter aircraft and tanks.
> Where do we draw the line?


Your getting the idea now. There isn't a line to be drawn. Look at Lybia.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 20, 2011)

This is NOT the forum to discuss the pros and cons of people carrying weapons, so take those discussions elsewhere.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 20, 2011)

firecoins said:


> I carry some very important stuff on me 24/7.
> 
> - 1 million dollars
> - get out of jail free card(very hard to come by)
> ...



Oh man you win!

Just want to mention I also put a couple of pairs of gloves in the glove box of some of my friends and families cars too just in case I'm riding with them when we come across something.

Can anyone suggest a place to buy those little key chain glove holders I can't seem to find a reputable site that offers them.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't carry a gun on my 24/7 (concealed or not).  However, I think if I was one of you gun nuts who insist on carrying all the time in order to use in a life or death situation only, I would absolutely carry on the job.  absolutely 100%, no question about it.

The simple logic is I don't routinely go into ghettos, slums, :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty projects or any questionable area during my routine travels.  I don't step foot in areas where fights just occurred, drunks are picking fights, "you'll help my grandma or I'm gonna hurt you", emotionally stressful medical calls, and if I see a crowd of people gathering, I tend to not see what they are all looking at.  I'm not going to get involved, because it's none of my business.  Not only that, but I don't go looking for trouble, and if I think something may be trouble some, I'm gonna avoid it.

Now, I am on the ambulance, and I'm going into all those situations I just listed.  I might have PD, I might not.  I might be the unlucky guy who is driving down the street and witness some gang member execute someone on the sidewalk.  or I might be grabbing food in uniform, and have someone run up to me telling me that someone needs helps, and I need to help them.  I can't really say "not my problem" because the truth is, it is my problem, it is my job.  And I am more likely to get into a trouble situation on the job than off.

but again, I'm not a paranoid gun nut, but if I was, a simple job regulation definitely would not stop me from carrying.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok... And with that. Drop the firearms talk in this thread please. Fine to list if you carry it... but threads that mention carrying on duty always end badly. Please get back on topic


----------



## Trayos (Mar 22, 2011)

On call: 
gloves
Phone
Wallet
Pen
Watch
Regular life:
phone
Wallet
Portable dialysis machine
CPR mask/gloves in my backpack
Watch

After all, I can pull an ambulance out of thin air (give or take 10 minutes) with my phone.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 22, 2011)

Trayos said:


> On call:
> After all, I can pull an ambulance out of thin air (give or take 10 minutes) with my phone.



You must not live in Houston the response time is a bit higher  Excellent point though.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 22, 2011)

Off the job I don't cary anything related to EMS, keys wallet etc 

On the job, just your normal crap, penlight, some tape and scissors, some pairs of gloves


----------

